# Flexibility in MM2H?



## Standish Badger (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi

Apologies if this has been asked before - I'm new to the forum.

I have read the requirements of MM2H - they look somewhat inflexible.

As an applicant over 50 my pension does not quite meet the 10,000 lower limit, on current exchange rates. Whilst I could raise the 150,000 for bank deposit I am not keen on the prospect of this being tied to a Malaysian account, even with the lower figure of 100,000 after the first 12 months.

Is there a possibility of splitting the criteria - for example if my pension is 10% below the limit can I put say 10% of the 150,000 on deposit?

Many thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Standish Badger said:


> Hi
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before - I'm new to the forum.
> 
> ...


I don´t think M/sia will allow that, its one or the other. Anyway, whats wrong with putting your money in a Malaysian bank. I´m with one, they gave me a car loan for 3% and then offered me a higher interest rate on the money I was going to use to buy the car!, Rob


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

You can go to the government's website and research all the details - Malaysia My Second Home. However, I don't think that there is a lot of flexibility with it. As Rob said, though, you can get a good rate of return by putting your money into a Malaysian bank, and there is no requirement that you buy property or otherwise spend the money.


----------

